# EXTRA DEW CLAWS?!



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

ok so i saw the wierdest thing at the dog park. there was pitbull without any dew claws on the front paws. but 2 SETS OF DEW CLAWS ON THE HIND LEGS?! can anyone give me some info on that? i couldnt stop lookin at the pitbulls dew claws. he had a regular do claw that just looked normal as it would on a front paw and the other dew claw was dangling really strangley. i have never before seen this in my life?!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup that happens, I had a mutt like that, they looked like weird little grapes with a nail, we had them removed as a pup because the vet said they could rip off easily when we werent home, and she could bleed a lot and be in pain. Ugh, I get the heeby jeebies just thinking about em.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah thats really unsafe. the owners should look to get those removed becuase they can get caught on anything really.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No pure APBT has dew claws on the back legs. That means the dog was a mixed breed. double dew claws happen in many larger breeds like Great Pyrenees. Someone correct me if I am wrong about pry's...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> No pure APBT has dew claws on the back legs. That means the dog was a mixed breed. double dew claws happen in many larger breeds like Great Pyrenees. Someone correct me if I am wrong about pry's...


You are correct, Pyrs are known for double dew-claws.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, it's actually part of the breed's standard with Grt. Pyrs to have double dew claws on the rear paws, and singles on the front paws. I would imagine that through some mistake in the DNA that an APBT could be born with double dew claws, but it's very uncommon!


----------

